# CAI & Throttle body spacer ?????



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

I want to start doing some minor bolt on tunning to my 06 goat and need some opinions on a few items to get started right the first time around. 

1. What is a better CAI - K&N or AEM?
2. Throttle body spacer? There are a ton out there??????
3. underdrive pulleys? any body used these yet?
4. 10 mm spark plug wires? think this would do anything?
5. LT headers? Mufffler? Im tossed between the Kooks headers and maybe flowmaster 3 chamber muffler or the Loudmouth muffler?

Ok what do you guys think? :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Yes, buy one
2. Waste of money
3. Stay away from!
4. Okay
5. Yes, buy Headers


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I went with the k&n CAI because the plastic retains less heat. I have a Airaid spacer, I dont think it gave me any more power but I like it. It whistles pretty loud though so thats something to keep in mind. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i second the K&N whistle, sounds pretty sweet though


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> 1. Yes, buy one
> 2. Waste of money
> 3. Stay away from!
> 4. Okay
> 5. Yes, buy Headers


:agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1. What is a better CAI - K&N or AEM? 

not much difference between them or between them and stock. i say Meh

2. Throttle body spacer? There are a ton out there?????? 
No

3. underdrive pulleys? any body used these yet ?

a UD pulley is a good mod but i wouldn't bother with it until you do a cam. it's too much work to do just a UD but you can do both at the same time

4. 10 mm spark plug wires? think this would do anything? 

another waste of money

5. LT headers? Mufffler? Im tossed between the Kooks headers and maybe flowmaster 3 chamber muffler or the Loudmouth muffler? 

exhaust work is a lot of money to make a different sound. headers for sure and see how you like the sound after them.


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for the input. "svede1212 are you interested in building another CAI?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

whytedude422 said:


> thanks for the input. "svede1212 are you interested in building another CAI?


i'm working on finalizing the design so i can knock off a few of these. i'll keep everyone posted


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Man I want one as soon as you get it finished


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

good deal "SV"- def keep us posted and good luck with the pat process. just try to keep affordable for the weekend bolt on budget enthusiast.


----------

